# Broken Screw in Shower Handle Stem



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum lynnelist.

I don't know of such a handle. Sometimes it can be done with a small drill bit and an easy out or screw extractor. Imo, far easier to replace the whole stem and be done with it. Turn off water, remove old stem and take it to a hardware or plumbing supply store and match it up. Just a suggestion.

Try introducing yourself a few more times, I believe you need 5 posts to post a picture. Then post a picture of what you have. Thanks. 

Click on post reply, scroll down to manage attachments, upload and post your picture from there.


----------



## davidblackwood (Jun 13, 2013)

The easiest thing to do is to remove the stem

Turn the water off to the house and remove it 

Take the Stem to a supply house and show them. 

The only thing you can use as a handle without a screw is a small pair of vice grips. 

Vice grips are functional but they don't look to good. 

Prolonged use if the vice grips will strip the stem threads.


----------

